# Possibile problema hardware

## mrl4n

E' possibile che un problema hardware (per esempio alla memoria RAM) mi dia problemi durante l'estrazione di un'archivio?

Mi sono deciso di abbandonare genkernel per configurare il kernel a mano, ma dopo aver scaricato lo stage3 autobuild del 30-06 nel tentativo di estrarlo con 

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2
```

, ricevo prima del termine un messaggio del tipo "Error: exit delayed from previous errors"...

Ma quanto sono sfigato!!!

----------

## cloc3

non vedo perché accusare l'hardware.

io, mi limiterei, per intanto, a togliere quella stellina, in modo da capire quale, tra gli n file che stai leggendo, è causa dell'errore.

...

----------

## mrl4n

Cosa mi serve togliere l'asterisco...ho configurato la rete, partizionato il disco, e scaricato lo stage3: stage3-i686-20090630.tar.bz2.

Non c'è nient'altro a parte quel file...penso che l'uso di wilcard funzioni anche in questo caso per evitare di riscrivere nomi lunghi e magari sbagliare.

----------

## IlGab

Non è che semplicemente il download del file è stato interrotto e l'archivio non è buono ?

Provato già a riscaricare il tar.bz2 ?

----------

## oRDeX

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Cosa mi serve togliere l'asterisco...ho configurato la rete, partizionato il disco, e scaricato lo stage3: stage3-i686-20090630.tar.bz2.
> 
> Non c'è nient'altro a parte quel file...penso che l'uso di wilcard funzioni anche in questo caso per evitare di riscrivere nomi lunghi e magari sbagliare.

 

Per evitare questo problema, puoi anche premere TAB dopo aver scritto la prima parte del file. Autocompletamento rox   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> E' possibile che un problema hardware (per esempio alla memoria RAM) mi dia problemi durante l'estrazione di un'archivio?
> 
> Mi sono deciso di abbandonare genkernel per configurare il kernel a mano, ma dopo aver scaricato lo stage3 autobuild del 30-06 nel tentativo di estrarlo con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tempo fa quell'errore era normale alla fine dell'estrazione dello stage.

i casi sono due: o controlli l'md5 del file oppure provi con un altro.

imho non è niente di grave.

ciao

----------

## mrl4n

 *Peach wrote:*   

> tempo fa quell'errore era normale alla fine dell'estrazione dello stage.
> 
> i casi sono due: o controlli l'md5 del file oppure provi con un altro.
> 
> imho non è niente di grave.
> ...

 

Speriamo...ho scaricato lo stesso file da due indirizzi diversi e due volte lo stage precedente 20090623...il risultato non è diverso.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   tempo fa quell'errore era normale alla fine dell'estrazione dello stage.
> 
> i casi sono due: o controlli l'md5 del file oppure provi con un altro.
> 
> imho non è niente di grave.
> ...

 

allora -ripeto- se controlli l'md5/hash presente nel file DIGEST che trovi allo stesso livello dello stage e verifichi essere lo stesso (md5sum sul file) direi che vai tranquillo e fai finta di niente  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

controllo l'md5,e faccio finta di niente anche se sento che sarà un'altra installazione che finisce male...grazie per la rassicurazione

----------

